# Chicago Area People



## jagmusic (Oct 18, 2010)

Just wondering if there is anyone from around the Chicagoland area? Maybe we could organize an activity to do or just chat. Would be cool to meet some similar people!


----------



## Tawnee (Sep 2, 2010)

I live in Chicago.  I go to Loyola University so right now I'm in a dorm in Rogers Park on the far north side. What about you?


----------



## jagmusic (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't live in Chicago, I'm in Dekalb, but I end up going there often. It is easy to catch the train in. Was wondering if anyone wanted to do some fun activities as a social/support group. Let me know if your interested. Also Anyone else????
Bumpity Bump Bump


----------



## GlorifiedG (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey im in the chicago area too. You go to niu jag?


----------



## jagmusic (Oct 18, 2010)

Nah, I got a job here. Else, I probably would live somewhere else, lol.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm in the Chicago area too. I'd be up for a meetup. I attended a meetup which Chicago members from here a couple of months ago.


----------



## jagmusic (Oct 18, 2010)

It's Spring we should totally do a meetup. Mr Bojangles, so is there already a group formed, that we could just join too, or something?


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

We actually met through this site. Myself and another member of this forum went to a meetup here. The group is starting to become really active again. Go ahead an join.


----------



## jagmusic (Oct 18, 2010)

LOL, wow I'm already in the group...

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/chicago-area-sa-meetup/


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't know if I'm a dumbass and I forgot to post the link, but anyway here it is.

http://www.meetup.com/shyness-23/


----------

